# Michael Komarck



## Brian G Turner (Mar 30, 2005)

Woot!!

Check out this guy's brillant artwork online:
http://www.komarckart.com/archive01.html

He has some amazing A Song of Fire and Ice illustrations up, covering the Lannisters, too:
http://www.komarckart.com/ccg_agot01.html

And some suitably sppoky Cthulhu pics:
http://www.komarckart.com/ccg_coc01.html

Enjoy.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 30, 2005)

Wicked. And look at ALL those tentacles! I'm all aflutter with girlish delight.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 31, 2005)

Brian went woot? Netspeak will be the downfall of us all, I tell you.  

This picture is absolute mega-eldritch coolness:


----------

